
Ask HN: What are common contractor Rates in major US metro areas? - kernoble
What are &quot;normal&quot; software developer contractor rates in major metro areas in the US? 
What factors would make you increase or decrease your rates? What about an independent contractor, versus someone who is part of a larger consulting firm?
What about other roles like product management, project management, and design?<p>Just to add some constraints, I feel like some experience levels are needed. (let me know if there are some levels you think I am glossing over)
0-3 years
3-5 years
5-10 years
10-15 years
15+ years
consulting executive&#x2F;investor (e.g. a consulting CTO or similarly senior roles)<p>I figured this is beneficial to more than just me, since it seems like these rates are less public then salaried rates, and many consultants&#x2F;contractors are part of larger firms.<p>Also, is there truth to the 10% of starting salary commission for recruiters of full-time positions?
======
Bucephalus355
3-5 years for AWS / Azure should be minimum $70 per hr (I assume you have some
certs).

7-10 years you are talking $80-95

This is in the major cities of Texas. If you accept less than the above that
is fine, but those are the highest BUT ALSO quite reasonable rates I’ve seen.
If you are contract-to-hire especially accepting lower isn’t bad.

~~~
Bucephalus355
Independent Contractor...aka Corp-to-Corp...should be minimum 30% higher than
that. I would argue double, but I don’t know enough about the subject. That
being said the only devs I know making more than 400k in Texas are independent
contractors, usually who also are hiring a team for the client as well.

